# Bumper Boy Website and Hawx Products



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Dear Customers,

Regarding our website, we do apologize that it is down, but our server was re-set by the hosts of the website, and this is why it has been down. We do apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused our customer base, and we are doing everything that we can to fix this error as quickly as possible. I have graphic artists on this right now in contact with our server and web hosts in order to correct this as efficiently as possible. Our email has also been down, so we apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused as well, but know that I can be reached at 1-800-729-3822 ext 221 and that I try and field every call that I can, and will get back to you if you leave a message.

In regards to the release of the new Hawx equipment, I understand that you are all anxiously awaiting the arrival of these units. We are trying our hardest to get everything ready for distribution, and did not anticipate that it would take the amount of time that it has. I have tried to stay in contact with everyone in regards to this, but perhaps I have not done the best job of this. I will continue to do my best to make sure that everyone is in the know, and to provide you guys with updates. As I have seen in the office here, they are closer than ever to going out. I’ve been testing features here, and we’re making sure this product is 100% ready to go. I do hope that I don’t sound like a broken record here, but we are gearing up for the release of this stuff and will continue to provide free service to anyone here, as well as a price match guarantee to all customers who have this ordered right now. The price will be increasing upon the release of these units, but know that anyone on pre-order right now will be getting the introductory price. 

If you need to get a hold of me, please do not hesitate to contact us at our office lines, or at my Hawx emails, which I will list below.

Thank you all for being courteous and patient, and for those who have contacted me to let us know about everything. I continue to hopefully provide everyone with up to date information on this, and will be contacting everyone by telephone upon the release of the Hawx product line.

Regards,
Gary Rossiter
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello again everyone,

Our store perhaps will be down for the remainder of the day, but our site should be back up and working! Also, I can be reached at any and all of the following emails:



[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I apologize for any inconvenience that we may have caused you, and we are looking forward to having everything up and running again within the next 12 hours.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Same crap, different day........Yada,Yada,Yada...........unreal...this company has more excuses it amazes me that they can stay in business.....


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Bumper Boy said:


> We are trying our hardest to get everything ready for distribution,
> 
> I’ve been testing features here, and we’re making sure this product is 100% ready to go.




So not anytime in the predicable future then. Last update was they would be shipping by now, yet there is this new update with no new date.

Ok so in the mean time I guess I wil lhave to take you up on the offer of looking at my old electronics. I am not sure Bad even begins to describe the condition of them.


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

wackemnstackem said:


> Same crap, different day........Yada,Yada,Yada...........unreal...this company has more excuses it amazes me that they can stay in business.....





Jason Glavich said:


> So not anytime in the predicable future then. Last update was they would be shipping by now, yet there is this new update with no new date.
> 
> Ok so in the mean time I guess I wil lhave to take you up on the offer of looking at my old electronics. I am not sure Bad even begins to describe the condition of them.


Hi Jason,

Absolutely, the offer still stands as it has for a while now, and we will absolutely take a look at your electronics for you! Please feel free to send them in, or give me a call at our number and perhaps I can help you over the phone with them as well!



Hi wackemnstackem,

I am trying my best to stay in contact with everyone in regards to this. As always, this order is a pre-order and what we have done is offered our customers free service to their units to make sure they're up and running to the best of their ability, as well as promising them the best monetary deal that they can get right now, as pricing will change once these are released. We also contacted our customer base first to make sure that they knew about this pre order and could hold their order in line for priority release so that they would be the first to know, and the first to acquire the newest technology. As any company, we are in the process of getting everything for a high volume release, and have advertised our product to be released with expected release dates, as companies such as Iphone have done with their Iphone Five, which has been anticipated for release for just over a year now. These are complex machines that take a lot of engineering, as well as research and development. We've offered all of this aforementioned to make sure that you guys were given every opportunity to make sure you were the first to know and retain the best pricing and best service (free) that we could offer you in the meantime.

Let me know if there's anything else I can do for you.


----------

